# best way to promote local business with limited budget?



## jeffbhernandez7 (Nov 4, 2015)

Best marketing methods to promote local business specially when we are having low budget...


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Print 500 flyers. Go door to door (B2B) and introduce yourself and company. Ask to speak to someone in charge of buying whatever you are selling. Do not go to retail, focus on Industrial.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

1000 business cards and cold calling


----------



## Izzybee (May 6, 2015)

marzatplay said:


> Print 500 flyers. Go door to door (B2B) and introduce yourself and company. Ask to speak to someone in charge of buying whatever you are selling. Do not go to retail, focus on Industrial.


I love your website A2Z. Who do you use for ecommerce?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Google. Make sure you have keywords in the html text of your website. Mention the name of your town often and submit the website to Google Local.


----------



## lucycarter (Jun 17, 2019)

There are some ways that you can use for promoting your business in limited budget such as:
1. Flyers
2. Business Cards
3. Talking about your business at various trade shows and events
4. Using cheap but useful promotional products as giveaway.
5. Newspaper advertising.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Before you do anything, find out who your competitors are, who their customers are, and how much they charge.

The world and their Granny are now churning out t-shirts so consider niche markets rather than mainstream, and look into long tail marketing methods for a better online experience.


----------



## Keepinitfresh (Oct 3, 2019)

Establish relationships via networking. Get involved in your community and live your brand!


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

What is your business?
What is your location:Sidewalk retail? E-commerce? 

Who is your ideal customer? B2B? Company & Corp gigs? 

What problem do you solve? 
How quickly can one get to the solution?
With a few answers, a proper 'getting more business' strategy can be created.
Without more information the only direction available is to spend what you have the most of, time or money. However, even these need more information to be effective.


----------



## DonPrints (Aug 2, 2018)

I love all these great suggestions! We have found in-person networking groups and Chambers of Commerce to be quite effective. Find someone who is in a local BNI chapter and offer to be their sub when they can't make it. BNI's cost about $600/year and are out of my budget, but when you are a guest, or a sub, you get to talk about your business and pass out cards like everyone else. 

My local Sam's Club has a networking meeting 2nd & 4th Mondays each month that are free. If you can't find one, ask the membership manager and start one! And my local chamber costs $350/yr, but we can pay in monthly installments. We also have a chamber for veteran-owned businesses that is $150/yr. Hubby is a vet, so we qualify. I've also found many groups for women in business that are pay-as-yo-go. Meet Up is also a good place to look for events. Once you start looking, you will find!

Be sure to post lots of pics & videos on Facebook and Instagram business pages, also.

Good luck!

Warm regards,
Suzette


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

You can also try to promote it through social media channels. 
I guess a lot of businesses have their Facebook pages the same goes for an online pet supplies shop that I currently working with.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Punch a customer. I guarantee that you will make the front pages and get on the TV news.


----------



## SawSewInc (Feb 3, 2020)

If you don't have a large budget, then you'll need to spend your time. I would bring a bunch of business cards and drop by other local businesses. As also said above, Facebook and LinkedIn can be sued for free and connect with other locals. See if you can post on a local page, or at the library. Or try and get business with your local government (City Hall, Etc). Good Luck!


----------

